# Not wood round #2



## The100road (Sep 29, 2017)

its time to call it a night but it's looking pretty good. This is a moss mellow pot call blank created by the mind of @rocky1 


I have a few small chips to fill in that didn't sand out but should be able to finish it up Sunday.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 13


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow.....that is soooo cooool looking!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 29, 2017)

Awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 29, 2017)

OH MY!!!

Now if it just reverberates like it's sposed too! 

Pretty sure that one ain't gonna set on the shelf long!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 29, 2017)

I need to figure out where that wide bead lays in the mold, and insert some miniature dinosaurs, or fishes, of something in there! 

Hmmmmmmmmm... I wonder if Hobby Lobby has any little Turkeys for sale?!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2017)

Very cool! You sure that's not a skate board wheel?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Sep 30, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! You sure that's not a skate board wheel?


 
Pretty sure it’s a fidget spinner for turkey hunters...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 1, 2017)

Pretty outrageously nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 1, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Pretty sure it’s a fidget spinner for turkey hunters...


So you are saying he is making a fidget spinner on his fidget spinner? @ripjack13 already did that. 

See marc, you use the @ sign here not on facebook...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So you are saying he is making a fidget spinner on his fidget spinner? @ripjack13 already did that.
> 
> See marc, you use the @ sign here not on facebook...



"at" don ratcliff.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The100road (Oct 1, 2017)

Update

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2017)

This one is just entirely too cool!!! 

I can't wait to see what the Hybrid blanks turn out like!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

